# How often should my tortoise go poo?



## hollie1999 (Jul 20, 2010)

We have had our tortoise since Friday so 4 days now and he has not gone poo. Is that a problem and how often should he?
Hollie


----------



## Winnie-and-Oliver (Jul 20, 2010)

I am having the same problem. Neither one of mine has gone yet and i have had Winnie for 8 days and Oliver for 6 days. Wish I had an answer for you. They both poo'd in the boxes coming home from the store, but nothing since. They just finally started eating good a few days ago though...


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Jul 20, 2010)

Yay, another poop thread!

I'm only a novice tortoise keeper myself, and I have often worried that my Chaco tortoise is not pooping enough, but she is a picky eater and must have a slow digestive process. Sometimes she goes for several weeks without pooping. Now that she is eating more and exercising more in the summer weather, she poops every few days.

I think poop retention is very common in torts that have just been moved to a new environment. Soaking your tort in warm shallow water for 20 minutes every day or so should help, but I don't think you need to worry too much yet. 

Welcome to the forum! Post some photos of your new torty for us to admire.


----------



## hollie1999 (Jul 20, 2010)

Thank you for your info! I will try the warm water cause I also heard that from someone else. 
Thanks again!


----------



## spikethebest (Jul 20, 2010)

what kind of tortoises do you have? are they drinking and eating?


----------



## agiletorts (Jul 20, 2010)

Obviously they won't poo much if they don't eat much. My tortoise always eat more when they're outside during summer under the sun, and they'd poo a lot .


----------



## dmmj (Jul 20, 2010)

they poo when they want to, it depends on the animal of course, like my RES they poop all the time, and since the like to poop on dry land I also hear it all the time. Your tort could be eating it's own poo also, and then you woud never see it's poo, you could always soak them that helps with poo, sorry I just wanted to see how many times I could put poo into a post . POO!!

Did I mention poo?


----------



## Missy (Jul 20, 2010)

Tank poos every day when he is soaking but he is a eating machine


----------



## BuffsTorts (Jul 20, 2010)

I know tortoise digestion is very slow.
When ever I receive a new animal, I always assume the worst case, and think they have not eaten in weeks.
I believe this especially with WC Tortoises.

Mine seem to leave something around their food tile every other day, urates normally every day to some degree always beside their food tile.


----------



## movealongmosey (Jul 20, 2010)

Is saying poop crossing the line? Or can I only say poo?  The final p makes a difference! If you get them to soak for a while and then put them out in the sun and try to get them to move around that'll usually do the trick. 
Happy pooping!


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Jul 20, 2010)

OMG, where have you been? Don't you know that here on the Tortoise Forum we only use the term "poop"? "Poo" has been deemed gross and offensive, so please observe the niceties of Forum etiquette. Geez.


----------



## dmmj (Jul 20, 2010)

Poo poo poo poo, why was piglet looking in the toilet? he was looking for pooh


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes, but that was "pooh" with an "h". Big difference, Davi , I mean David.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 20, 2010)

welcome to the forum
thanks for bringing poo up it is quite a good lesson to know about.


----------



## GBtortoises (Jul 21, 2010)

"OMG, where have you been? Don't you know that here on the Tortoise Forum we only use the term "poop"? "Poo" has been deemed gross and offensive, so please observe the niceties of Forum etiquette. Geez."

I like feces.

Actually what I mean is that I like the _term_ feces, not the actual feces. LOL


----------



## DeanS (Jul 21, 2010)

Aladar NEVER stops...

His motto: Anytime is a good time to take a dump!


----------



## spikethebest (Jul 21, 2010)

DeanS said:


> Aladar NEVER stops...
> 
> His motto: Anytime is a good time to take a dump!



I surely hope he leaves a dump, instead of taking one!


----------



## chairman (Jul 21, 2010)

spikethebest said:


> DeanS said:
> 
> 
> > Aladar NEVER stops...
> ...



As a sulcata, I imagine it is a bit of both...


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Jul 21, 2010)

Hahahahaha!

Where's Bob to confirm this theory?


----------



## Bear (Jul 22, 2010)

I've only had my George for 5 days or so, but I never catch him having a poo unless he ends up in water or gets startled and agitated.

I swear I think he goes only in his hide and buries it, either on purpose or by accident, because ive stuck my hand in there and never ended up covered in tortoise feces.


----------



## harris (Jul 22, 2010)

Mine go every Thursday when the new Sports Illustrated arrives.


----------



## dmmj (Jul 22, 2010)

Did I mention Poo? Just checking.


----------



## LadyGreek (Jul 22, 2010)

I have a month old Greek and It's just now starting to poo everyday, but it always eats like crazy. So, I just guessed it was the getting settled in part that caused it not to poo everyday at first. I never worried to much cause I know it's healthy. As long as your Tortoise is healthy it will poo when it wants too or needs too. ; )


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jul 23, 2010)

Stephanie Logan said:


> Hahahahaha!
> 
> Where's Bob to confirm this theory?



Bob poops continually. All day long, inside and out it doesn't matter he poops 10 pounds a day...sometimes he poos also, but just when he's feeling fancy...poo


----------



## sara (Aug 6, 2010)

my bert likes to poop when i take him out and he plays in the sprinkler. He wont poop in his box. I keep him inside. I am thinking this may be an issue when winter comes and i cant take him outside! Bert is about 2 yrs old and a R.F. I have only had him for 3 weeks, so we are still getting used to each other. I am a nervous mom who is always worried if things dont seem right. No wonder he hides from me, i must be driving him crazy!


----------



## OurZoo (Aug 6, 2010)

Its Friday night and I'm just pooped out! After this thread I'm switching to Turtle Turds!


----------

